
OctoSQL Streaming: Adding Temporal SQL on Streams - cube2222
https://github.com/cube2222/octosql/releases/tag/v0.3.0
======
cube2222
Hey everybody, one of the authors here!

This release contains all we did in terms of our bachelor thesis[0].

This release adds temporal SQL, which means SQL on streams of events, like
Kafka, which understands the time the events actually have happened. This is
all designed to be as ergonomic as possible. We finally added Parquet support
too.

We're not so sure of our move to on disk storage, but for now you can kill and
restart OctoSQL, it will stand up where it left off, without duplicating or
losing messages.

We also added telemetry in a hopefully non-privacy-invading way, to better
understand what users actually use.

Please let us know what you think! Feedback is greatly appreciated :)

[0]:
[https://github.com/cube2222/octosql/blob/master/whitepapers/...](https://github.com/cube2222/octosql/blob/master/whitepapers/thesis.pdf)

~~~
DLA
This looks absolutely incredible! Bravo on the nice README page too. I will be
trying this on some files and a database tomorrow. Great work. And thank you
for adding to the Go data engineering ecosystem.

~~~
cube2222
Thanks for the kind words! I appreciate it. Feel free to reply with feedback
when you've tried it!

